# Carga inicial de un telefono celular..



## Don Barredora (Sep 3, 2010)

Hola gente, me acabo de comprar un Samsung S5620L Monte y me dijeron en el lugar donde lo compre que al haberse descargado totalmente la carga de la bateria que viene de fabrica debo dejarlo cargando al telefono por 24hs sino se acorta la vida util de la bateria... 

Que tan cierto es esto?


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 3, 2010)

A mi también me lo mencionaron, pero la primera vez que se me descargo después de cargarlo... Solo lo cargue unas horas, anda emocionado con mi nuevo cel... (W810). Tres años después, ya necesita una nueva batería.
Yo no creo que influya mucho en la batería del celular el tiempo de carga del primer uso.

Saludos


----------



## sammaael (Sep 3, 2010)

creo ue eso era antes con las baterias de niquel ahora las de litio son diferentes


----------



## capitanp (Sep 3, 2010)

la carga de la bateria en los celulares modernos es controlada por software si el telefono dice que esta cargado este no proporcionara mas corriente de carga a la bateria

saludos


----------



## Don Barredora (Sep 3, 2010)

Lei por ahi que dicen que lo dejes 24 hs para que les des tiempo a la compania celular a activar la linea y no los molestes...


----------



## Don Barredora (Sep 3, 2010)

Me gano la impaciencia... a las 16 hs de cargado lo desenchufe..


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 3, 2010)

Desvelados los tabúes!!!


----------

